# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Neil Young mandolin

## Mace

Any other tunes with mandolin on them?

----------


## Christian McKee

I dunno about that, but there's a lot of his material that sits very nicely on the mandolin. Check out Jamie Masefield's various interpretations of Powderfinger (on five string!) Winterlong, and The Deep Forbidden Lake.

I myself play a bunch of his tunes, Powderfinger, Don't Cry No Tears, Cortez the Killer, Looking for a Lover, Alberquque, Roll Another Number... So much great stuff to choose from.

Christian

----------


## Mace

I agree many of his tunes work well on mandolin. I was wondering why there is an apparent lack of mandolin. The banjo shows its face.

----------


## fishdawg40

Harvest seems like it would be very mando friendly.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here are some Neil Young songs I've been working on.
This is all pretty basic stuff, which, of course, is a big part of why it's so brilliant.  :Smile: 
Neil is The Man!
I'd say these are all very beginner friendly transcriptions.
Oh, and I see that _Powderfinger_ is mentioned above. Great song, and The Cowboy Junkies' version has some sweet mandolin in it. That's likely the tune I'll work on next.
Comments and suggestions welcome. Enjoy!

Heart of Gold 
Like A Hurricane 
Rockin' in the Free World
_Long May you run_:

----------


## Ronny Stecher

> I agree many of his tunes work well on mandolin. I was wondering why there is an apparent lack of mandolin. The banjo shows its face.


I believe James Taylor did the banjo work on Old Man.

----------


## dave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0mOG8omO6c

----------


## Steve Ostrander

In my trio we play Old Man, Cowgirl in the Sand, Down By the River, Don't Let it Bring You Down, Harvest, Sugar Mountain, and probably some others that I can't remember right now.

----------


## Mandobart

I may never have learned to play guitar without Neil Young.  He has always been a major musical inspiration to me.  I sit in with a lot of other acoustic musicians, and it seems like everyone I know knows at least some of his songs.  Anything of his I play on guitar, I do on mando too.  You can't go wrong playing Neil Young on mando, except maybe the stuff from Trans.

----------


## EdHanrahan

Long May You Run:
Since it's a song TO his car, I'm pretty sure that "we missed that SHIFT on the long decline...".   That'd be a tough place for Neil and his car to miss a ship!

----------


## Ed Goist

> Long May You Run:
> Since it's a song TO his car, I'm pretty sure that "we missed that SHIFT on the long decline...".   That'd be a tough place for Neil and his car to miss a ship!


Good catch, Ed!

Long May You Run Mandolin tab/chord chart - Here's the tab with that lyric fixed. I've also included a little three note arpeggio based on the open A major (6-2-0-0) that I think sounds good played at the end of the second line of the intro, each verse, and chorus.

----------


## Ed Goist

Here is a wonderful live version of the Cowboy Junkies cover of "Powderfinger", featuring the mandolin playing of Jeff Bird on his Gibson F2.

Unfortunately, we don't get to see much of Jeff because of the camera angle, but we sure get to hear him. Great stuff!

----------


## joshtree

[What did the Deadhead say when the LSD wore off? "This music sucks!"

HA!

----------


## joshtree

I think the camera person is in love with the guitarist.  Its like he/she couldn't even hear the mando  :Frown:

----------


## Larry R

My favorite Neil Young song to play on mandolin is "Old Man" and I love doing the banjo bit. Also have done "Heart Of Gold", "Ohio", "Keep On Rockin In The Free World", and "Like A Hurricane"

----------


## Gwernen

Has anyone tabbed or transcribed Cortez the Killer?

----------


## Ed Goist

Good stuff!

----------


## luckylarue

I've been doing "Pocohontas" in E.  
Learned from the Gillian Welch/David Rawlings live version.
I'm sure there's a youtube of it somewhere's.

----------


## journeybear

Great version of “Don't Let It Bring You Down” by The Cowboy Junkies on the Jimmy Fallon show posted on this threadlast week. The link anyway. Oh, geez, why not just post the link? OK ... BTW, this was the second song they performed, for internet only. The broadcast song was a cover of ”Wrong Piano” by Vic Chesnutt, which you can see on the repeat tonight about 3:50 AM. Seriously rocked out emando, worth staying up for or just setting your VCR/DVR.

----------


## AlanN

> Don't Let it Bring You Down,


Isn't this the one that 'starts off real slow and fizzles out all together?' 

Always loved that.

----------


## Ed Goist

Kevin Jones Band performing Neil Young's _Vampire Blues_ featuring Doyle Wood on mandolin (a Godin A8). 
Good stuff!

----------


## Ed Goist

Happy Birthday to Neil Young, born on this date (November 12th) in 1945.
_"Keep on Rockin' in the Free World!"_

----------


## Terry Allan Hall

"Tell Me Why" from _Harvest_ works out nicely on the mandolin, as does "Harvest".

----------


## Ed Goist

On today's edition of NPR's _Fresh Air_, Terry Gross interviews Neil Young about his latest project with Crazy Horse, _Americana_, a collection of Folk-Rock-Crazy-Horsesque reinterpretations of some classic American songs.
The interview can be heard here.
Note: _No mandolin content as far as I could tell._

----------

